# Rogue Plus Cigar Holder



## ButchC (Apr 25, 2014)

Today is my little Brother's 40th birthday, and this is the Rogue Plus that I finished last weekend and had laser engraved with his nickname Jammer.

The wood is Bee's wing Eucalyptus that I received from someone here on WB, but cant remember from whom.

Still gotta go today to get a stogie to fill it, but a relative of my sister in law owns a cigar shop, so I'll have some help!!

It's got a CA finish, and the engraving was filled with CA as well. I don't know why the CA "bled" in the E, gonna have to figure that one out. Shouldn't have done that at all. Any ideas why it may have done that? The color in the engraving was from the laser, it's not actually colored with anything.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 25, 2014)

That is awesome! I like the idea of engraving them. I have a lead on a local lazer engraver but haven't explored it yet. the only other person i know with a machine is @Schroedc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 25, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> That is awesome! I like the idea of engraving them. I have a lead on a local lazer engraver but haven't explored it yet. the only other person i know with a machine is @Schroedc



I talked to @Schroedc about engraving. @Gdurfey and I were at a gun show a while back, and found a couple that does laser engraving out of their home. I told the local Woodcraft about them; Woodcraft was looking for an informal referral for a laser engraver as lots of people come in and ask about it. Woodcraft asked for a sample from my engraver and will "feature" their sample in the store.

The engraver has agreed to give me a good discount on services for being the middle man!!! They ran this for $5, and ran tests on several other blanks, to include a burly/cast piece that I believe I got from you. Interesting effect on the cast. Its perfectly engraved but almost ghosted because there is no color change. I think you'd have to fill the void with a paint or something to make it work.

Either way, I'm stoked. Still gotta figure out why the CA appears to have bled inside the letters.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 25, 2014)

That bleeding on the E is peculiar to say the least. There may have been some loose charred pieces of crud in there that got carried into the grain with the ca.


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 25, 2014)

Butch
That is a beautiful piece.
How do you make them? Is there a Kit?
John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 25, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Butch
> That is a beautiful piece.
> How do you make them? Is there a Kit?
> John


Yep. The kit is the name of this thread...


----------



## ButchC (Apr 26, 2014)

Its a berea kit and you csn get them through beartoothwoods.com


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 26, 2014)

There are some woods that for some reason have a grain that just seems to get muddy on occasion. I've run into it occasionally and still not sure how to figure out in advance which ones will do that. in the cast or acrylic pieces you do need to fill in with paint of some sort. I am still experimenting to find the best way to do that on already finished pieces, on ones engraved before assembly I blow some paint into them with an airbrush, sand back once more and polish again..... That tube looks good, I keep thinking about doing some myself but haven't made the leap yet.


----------

